# Best band setup for this?



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

Hello all, it's gaspar from spain.

This year in the spanish slingshot championship there will be a modality called "Speed shooting".

The basic rules of this modality will be: 1 team formed by 3 shoters, at 10 meters, in 60", the team must break/hit 10 clay targets of 2 inches and no limit of shots. The next rounds will be probably harder, with more targets and less time available.

I will use for this modality "The Wedge". Originally this slingshot was done by Bill Hays for TTF style, but i have put a leather tabs in the forks to use it with OTT style.

What's exactly the thing i want? I'll need tubes that could give me precission and fast reloading ability. I haven't ever used tubular bands, that's why i need your help for suggestions.

I've thought about 2040 double side setup but i am open to any kind of ideas.

Tubbing diameter and setup? Length pouch-to-tabs?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Single tubes (3060s would be my choice) are faster since there's no chance of tangling, as long as you don't mind occasionally shooting with the pouch "inside out". I would also tie them straight on to the forks so that they snap back up after the shot instead of flopping around on leather tabs.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Why not shoot the flats like your used to? When you balance the weight of the ammo and band they set up fast for the next shot. A Bill hays design like that has a wide fork and the bands don't twist and fowl which allows for a fast reload. Try it and see.


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks MJ and TF. I'll try both possibilities. The championship will be in the first or second weekend of june, i have enough time to test out which setup works better for me.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Gaspar,

Once you get the slingshot all ready and the way you like it....make sure you work on teamwork for the event. I have shot many shotgun competitions with a friend where we had to break as many targets as possible in a given amount of time. You will each want to have assigned targets, shoot them in a given order, then help the others who might have missed, starting with the last target they are to shoot. That way there is no wasted time shooting at the same target at the same time.

Another thing...being smooth in the reload is faster than trying to go fast. Find out what ammo you can hold in your pouch hand without dropping most of it and still be able to reload. That way you will save time by not going to the pocket or table for every shot. If you must use a certain size ammo....for me it is 3/8" and it's not very handy for speed shooting, try to have 2 or 3 extra in your hand to begin with, then have more ammo set up and organized on the table so you can grab 2 or 3 at the same time. It's all about saving time and less wasted motion....not speed.

Todd


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I've found that too, Todd. It's way more effective to BE fast from lots of practice than to ACT fast. When it comes to something like this you have to have everything down to muscle memory, if you're trying to force any aspect of it you'll either be slow or just end up throwing all sorts of ammo down range with few hits.


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

GrayWolf said:


> Another thing...being smooth in the reload is faster than trying to go fast. Find out what ammo you can hold in your pouch hand without dropping most of it and still be able to reload. That way you will save time by not going to the pocket or table for every shot. If you must use a certain size ammo....for me it is 3/8" and it's not very handy for speed shooting, try to have 2 or 3 extra in your hand to begin with, then have more ammo set up and organized on the table so you can grab 2 or 3 at the same time. It's all about saving time and less wasted motion....not speed.
> 
> Todd





M.J said:


> I've found that too, Todd. It's way more effective to BE fast from lots of practice than to ACT fast. When it comes to something like this you have to have everything down to muscle memory, if you're trying to force any aspect of it you'll either be slow or just end up throwing all sorts of ammo down range with few hits.


Very clever advices, thanks


----------

